# Parole Officer positions



## POPCOP (Sep 14, 2004)

What is the difference between the Transitional Parole Officer and the Field Parole Officer?

Does anyone have a copy of the Civil Service job description for either of these positions?

Any idea on what these positions pay?


----------



## 13BW (Jul 18, 2006)

The TPO's work inside DOC and county institutions. Their primary responsibility is to prepare the case for parole.

The FPO's work in the field and supervise offenders in the community. 

TPO's range from about 40-55K. The range for FPO's is higher, and I think they start at around 50 and go up to mid/high 60s. Seems like one of the best state jobs in Mass...right up there with Troppers and Probation Officers!

Can't find the job description, but I'll post the link if I come accross it.


----------



## dh18 (Mar 4, 2003)

Here's the link to the most recent contract...

http://www.mass.gov/Ehrd/docs/emprel/cba/oer_unit5_cba.pdf


----------



## POPCOP (Sep 14, 2004)

Now here's the money question.. Which is the better gig?


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

FPO absolutely.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*POPCOPNow here's the money question.. Which is the better gig?4 Hours Ago 14:43*

*Desk Jocky*
The TPO's work inside DOC and county institutions. Their primary responsibility is to prepare the case for parole.

*Out In the fresh air*
The FPO's work in the field and supervise offenders in the community.


----------

